# Thumbs?



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

When watching a program, pressing thumbs up/down gets a beep/bong, but doesnt show a thumb unless I press it twice.

To get three thumbs up I have to press a button six times.

Is this just me?


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

The thumbs work fine for me.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had what you're having before, but I just pressed thumbs down on Hollyoaks, and it appeared instantaneously. I wonder if it was a bug which is now fixed?

The speed of my box is now appliance worthy. It's just instant with everything bar the ajax style suggestive search for actors etc. How is your speed?


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Speed is fine, although as you say, in search screens it can get a bit laggy, but on the whole it's nipping along.

I need to reroute some cables later so might reboot it.

I've connected it to my router, and I have lights both ends, but can't see "it" yet (but I need to fire up my network sniffers!)


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

ptruman said:


> (but I need to fire up my network sniffers!)


That's a very good idea! I'd be interested in your results of that! O that you get lights!)


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

See new post


----------

